# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Euphyllia Ancora

## Paulo Bravo

_Euphyllia Ancora_
*
Cor:* Normalmente verde
*
Dieta:* Planktivoro, comidas em pó

*AGressividade:* 4
*
Dificuldade:* 3*

Iluminação*: 3/4

*Corrente:* 3
*
Notas Gerais:* Ter atenção na colocação deste coral no aquario, precisa de bastante espaço á sua volta, já que os seus tentáculos atingem dimensões consideráveis.Bastante agressivo.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Paulo,

A _Euphyllia sp._ que aparece na foto não é uma divisa, mas sim uma ancora (parece-me).

----------


## Julio Macieira



----------


## Gil Miguel

Cor: Normalmente verde

Dieta: Planktivoro, comidas em pó

AGressividade: 4

Dificuldade: 3

Iluminação : 3/4

Corrente: 3

Notas Gerais: Ter atenção na colocação deste coral no aquario, precisa de bastante espaço á sua volta, já que os seus tentáculos atingem dimensões consideráveis.Bastante agressivo.

----------

